# Bold crappie prediction!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Terrible week at work - so far!
Things I've had it with;
Fedbid, ford truck, SRC zoning, workers comp ins, fl dept of revenue, strip mall regs, strip mall owners, Apple, credit card terminal, Apple pay, cub cadet, fell, HP, Pizza Hut......I could go on but!

I'm gonna take my frustration out on the innocent crappie so here is something new - not a report, but a promise! I'm having fresh crappie for supper Saturday. I'm gonna get down and get serious. If your a crappie and your reading this you need to be scared - I'm coming for ya!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

At least you didn't get sued

Enjoy your supper!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nothing beats confidence. Get em Tryn


----------



## Hardly Try'n (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm right there with ya brother!! Good luck!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Are yall brothers? try'n hard & hardly try'n.

Go get 'em.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You might have to poke around to find them, but once you do it could be a big day...drop a minnow in a tree top!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saving all my MOJO fer next week!!! 6 days in KY!!! You fish, I'll be trying to sling arrows! Good luck getting some slabs!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's some inspiration. I saw this on Facebook yesterday. 4lbs 2oz








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd of had to get a mount of that. A replica anyway.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothin better than catch'n crappie after a crappie week


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, what's for supper??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think crappie lurk on the forum


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried really hard;
Friday morning - jigs - 8 short ones 
Noon - headed for minnows 
3-dark - 19 on the counter, kept 7 between 9" and 15"
Partner showed up at 8 this morning and we fished til 3. Counter said 22 - all but 5 were too short to keep. 
The dam dam people decided to shut Henry and millers ferry down at 5am this morning and not open either all day. Without any water movement I was lucky to catch any. Not sure where all the shorts came from. Never caught that many. Most were 7-9". Got to be 9" to keep. Still a beautiful fall weekend and fishing should get better and better now


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fried crappie after church tomorrow


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

You mind me asking what part of the AL river you were fishing? I was camping at Miller's Ferry campground wishing I had my boat with me. I've never fished over there, but heard the fishing was usually pretty good. Although a couple of guys at the campground said the fishing had been tough for the most part this year. Most of the boats I saw leave the slough headed north on the river.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bamacpa said:


> You mind me asking what part of the AL river you were fishing? I was camping at Miller's Ferry campground wishing I had my boat with me. I've never fished over there, but heard the fishing was usually pretty good. Although a couple of guys at the campground said the fishing had been tough for the most part this year. Most of the boats I saw leave the slough headed north on the river.



Same lake/River about 20 miles upstream of you


----------

